# wading this weekend?



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone wading seabrook or kemah this weekend? my last final is wed and i was thinking of going out saturday or sunday. would be my first time wading up here as I am from the LLM.

tight lines


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd be up for it depending on the weather


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

sweet! hopefully the weather cooperates. i need me some salt!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

sdereki said:


> sweet! hopefully the weather cooperates. i need me some salt!


I hear ya it's been way too long!


----------

